# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Дар напрасный...

## 4ybaka

Всех приветствую.Читая форум увидел много хорошего,люди тут в большинстве своем трезво смотрят на слово ЖИЗНЬ.Смысл искать бесполезно на мой взгляд,его нет и не будет,есть только способ существования материи,органической и неорганической и все...Создав социум люди думают что они управляют природой,что они высшие существа и у них внутри "душа",а это всего лишь наше сознание и набор информации ,которое работает за счет электрических и химических реакций в мозгах.А что бы эти реакции происходили нужно получать энергию за счет пищи и воды.Вот и получается что мы живем в плену своих инстинктов,которыми природа нас наградила,мы ее детища и пленники и от этого никуда не убежать...И самое главное нужны мы ей для бесконечного воспроизведения потомства.После угасания гормонов мы становимся ей не нужны и человек стремительно стареет и его ждет смерть,люди хоть и разумные существа ,но это биоматериал как и все животные,как толькоон не нужен-носитель умирает вместе со всем своим информационным опытом.И правильно замечено что все люди как наркоманы,с возрастом потребности возрастают и уже ни чем не удивить,все испробовано и инстинкт самосохранения начинает угасать,это я заметил после 30 лет)Однако мало кто хочет принимать такую реальность,многие живут в своих вымыслах и не хотят принимать действительность какая она есть.Мне нравятся стишки Блока и Пушкина,очень точно они отражают всю реалию нашего существования.Смотря на картинки галактик ты понимаешь, что ничего не понимаешь )как,откуда,зачем...что это вообще такое.Хотя может мы и находимся в матрице,но это уже другая история)С самого рождения мы неуклонно летим к своему концу,при этом нужно выживать и потреблять энергию ,идя на поводу своих инстинктов и своего тела,лишь только мозг дает понять зачем мне это надо?))Жизнь это и есть бессмыслица!ДАР СЛУЧАЙНЫЙ)

----------


## 4ybaka

Родные есть и я не сказал что прямо хочу грохнуть,всего лишь описал свое мнение.Семья?А зачем она мне?Опять приходим к заблуждениям социума:построить любовь так называемую,родить ребенка и т.д.

----------


## 4ybaka

Да,плыву...А Патрону можно сказать словами Еврипида:"Нам надлежало бы собраться и плакать вокруг новорожденного, который идет навстречу стольким бедствиям, и радоваться над тем, кто умер, успокоившись от печалей, и провожать его радостными словами")

----------


## 4ybaka

Если бы земля не вращалась где то была бы ночь ,а где то день постоянно,если бы не была наклонена ось земли не было бы времен года)И что они дадут дни и ночи,если как раз жизнь приелась и ты все осознал и получил свою "дозу счастья"?Какие то заблуждения у вас Патрон)А у меня реалии как раз))

----------


## 4ybaka

Мы случайность,мы порок
Днк своих молекул
Бесполезно тянем срок
И терзаем мы планету.

----------


## Revsh 1

Патрон, стыдно наверное быть таким необразованным?

----------


## trypo

когда запнулся и подсел,
давя на спину грузом пыли,
не сложно вынуть душу с тела,
сказав "прости" ночам унылым.

просто навеяло  :Smile:

----------


## 4ybaka

Патрон а для вас какой смысл жизни?

----------


## Aare

> Смысл искать бесполезно на мой взгляд,его нет и не будет,есть только способ существования материи,органической и неорганической и все...


 Понимаешь, как тебе сказать... Это-то и прекрасно. Если ты абстрагируешься от нелепого идеализма, ты увидишь в этом эстетику, прекрасное. Прекрасно в этом мире все. Как идут термоядерные процессы на звезде, как бушуют грозы на Венере, как растут травинки в саду, как рождаются дети, как люди строят города и социум. Не надо никакого божественного промысла, не надо высоких смыслов. Мир как он есть может быть прекрасен. Надо лишь научиться видеть это. Любить или не любить мир - лишь вопрос точек зрения. Ты можешь найти эстетику в чем угодно. И это даст тебе силы жить.



> Создав социум люди думают что они управляют природой,что они высшие существа и у них внутри "душа",а это всего лишь наше сознание и набор информации ,которое работает за счет электрических и химических реакций в мозгах.А что бы эти реакции происходили нужно получать энергию за счет пищи и воды.Вот и получается что мы живем в плену своих инстинктов,которыми природа нас наградила,мы ее детища и пленники и от этого никуда не убежать...


 Опять же. Да, это так. Но почему ты считаешь, что это что-то плохое?




> И самое главное нужны мы ей для бесконечного воспроизведения потомства.После угасания гормонов мы становимся ей не нужны и человек стремительно стареет и его ждет смерть


 Мы ни для чего не нужны природе. Не наделяй её антропоморфными свойствами. Она просто есть, и она такая, какая есть. И это ни плохо, ни хорошо. Относиться ко всему этому плохо - лишь вопрос точек зрения. Ищи в этом эстетику, и ты поймешь, что в этом нет ни капли плохого. Более того, это и здорово. Было бы скучно, будь оно хоть на йоту иначе.

----------


## 4ybaka

Жить надоедает!!!Когда всем насытился темболее)Мы зависим от гормонов,у стариков они на нуле и рассыпаются все,а за счет гормонов и происходит размножение если что.Девочки уже в маленьком возрасте автоматически тянутся к куклам,да и если посмотреть в целом женский организм,он только и рассчитан как можно больше нарожать!

----------


## 4ybaka

я просто высказал свою точку и не навязываю,а вот социум как раз зомбирует людей религией,законами,правилами и тд

----------


## ilya23

Действительно для большинства дар напрасный, завидую тем кто может нормально поесть да просто непросто прилечь! и они еще уроды бесятся постоянно. Вообще думаю что ученым следовало бы икать не секрет вечной молодости, а чтоб радость от мелочей была как у детей чтоб больше радости получать от жизни

----------


## Aare

Плюнь ты на религии и социум. Просто ты можешь быть счастлив. Это также, как несчастлив, просто очень приятно и ты хочешь принимать участие в жизни. Ни в первом ни во втором глобального вселенского смысла нет. Но если ты распугаешь все свои логические несостыковки, ты так или иначе увидишь эстетику в том иди ином аспекте вселенной.




> Жить надоедает!!!Когда всем насытился темболее)


 Ты успел насытиться? Далеко не уверена. Что-то мне подсказывает, что будь оно так, ты рассуждал бы сильно иначе.



> Мы зависим от гормонов,у стариков они на нуле и рассыпаются все,а за счет гормонов и происходит размножение если что.


 Ичто в этом плохого? Сейчас то у тебя с гормонами в е в порядке?



> Девочки уже в маленьком возрасте автоматически тянутся к куклам,да и если посмотреть в целом женский организм,он только и рассчитан как можно больше нарожать!


 Да ты что)) вот уж что я про себя сегодня узнала!)) Определенно не пожалела, что здесь зарегестрировалась.

У тебя наверняка есть проблемы, раз ты тут и пишешь такое. Но не ищи их решение во вселенском смысле. Все более приземленно.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ааre сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Aare

Чубака, 25. А тебе?

----------


## 4ybaka

на 7 постарше тебя)

----------


## Aare

Чубака, ну я рада за тебя и твой возраст) Мужчина в самом расцвете сил, чего уж. А в чем твоя проблема? Помимо вселенских переживаний и рассуждений о том, как "бабам главное нарожать побольше"

----------


## 4ybaka

Проблема в том что у меня нет проблем)про возраст ожидаемо))Еще раз говорю жизнь приедается и перенасыщается,проблемы у тех ,кто боится умереть и ищет безболезненный способ.Я не боюсь боли.Вы девушки всегда такие любопытные и мыслить логически не любите,но умеете)Я взрослый дядя и много чего видел и знаю)

----------


## Aare

Рассказывай, чего видел, чего знаешь)) Без юмора, интересно же.
Смерти кстати не боюсь. Но пожить еще хочется, классно это.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ради чего ты живешь?

----------


## Aare

Чубака, не знаю, мне нравилось до недавнего дня. Пока я не поняла, что у меня полная бела со здоровьем.

----------


## 4ybaka

что с тобой?

----------


## Aare

Чубака, да не хочу рассказывать подробности. В аварию попала как-то неудачно.

----------


## 4ybaka

Понятно.Вот такая штука жизнь,а другого нам не дано,если только мы не в матрице)

----------


## Aare

Ну это печально, то , что со мной произошло. Но всё равно есть много того, что меня радует. А если бы было все в порядке, то вообще не видела бы повода переживать. У тебя в е в порядке с твоим здоровьем и родных?

----------


## 4ybaka

Нормально.Только стареем)

----------


## Nord

Если в Жизни нет никакого смысла - откуда смыслу взяться в Смерти?

Ты ведь, *4ybaka*, рассуждаешь как те же "женщины, которые заточены под рождение детей". Только у тебя вместо деторождения - поиски смысла. Иными словами, что тебя тяготит-то? Отсутствие не нужного Жизни абсолютного смысла? Так то исключительно от того, что ты сам его возвел в необходимость.

----------


## 4ybaka

Nord еще раз повторяю-жизнь надоедает вот и все,а смерть как раз выход из этого состояния и это не есть плохо,вот как раз вечная жизнь была бы наказанием если так рассуждать)Когда ты проходишь игру ,второй раз играть совсем не интересно,так же и с жизнью.Патрон да да да),в этолога не вникал.

----------


## Nord

В конце концов надоедает и "надоедание" жизни.

Ну и в целом весь дискурс исключительно субъективен, как, собственно, тут уже было замечено другими комментаторами. "Надоедливость жизни" - это не свойство какого-то там внешнего объекта - жизни, это продукт вашего собственного сознания.

----------


## 4ybaka

Nord да это продукт моих мозгов и никому его не навязываю,все мое в моей личности),Патрон занимаюсь спортом,работал много где-заработал достаточно.

----------


## Nord

Это продукт, целиком приготовленный ИЗ ваших мозгов, *4ybaka*. 

Вы не навязываете - мы не спорим : ) 

Ибо какой смысл спорить о вкусе каши в чьей бы то ни было голове? Это как спорить с дальтоником о цветах - он видит по своему, не-дальтоник - по своему (и норма в данном случае совершенно не важна - было бы больше людей, с организацией органа зрения как у дальтоника - "ненормальными" были бы не-дальтоники), при этом реально вообще никакого "цвета" нет - "цвет" появляется лишь как результат интерпретации чего-то там.

----------


## Aare

Чубака. Может надоедает жизнь, которой живешь ты, а не жизнь вообще?

----------


## 4ybaka

Ааre еще раз тебе говорю,что все мое сказанное ИМХО,ты сейчас говоришь как ты думаешь,а я для себя СВОИМ разумом все давно уже выяснил)Все индивидуальные личности.

----------


## 4ybaka

Жизнь это способ существования белковых тел,или  активная форма существования материи)Это все в википедии написано.

----------


## Aare

> Ааre еще раз тебе говорю,что все мое сказанное ИМХО,ты сейчас говоришь как ты думаешь,а я для себя СВОИМ разумом все давно уже выяснил)Все индивидуальные личности.


 Сейчас я говорю не как я думаю, а я спрашиваю как раз кстати твое имхо) Мнение иметь конечно здорово. Но если это мнение в принципе нельзя оспорить, то такое мнение очень уж смахивает на религиозную веру. Религия того, как пресен этот мир, все в нем надоедает, а бабы стремяться побольше нарожать (кстати что плохого в этом?). Не лучше ли помимо существующего мнения, изучать объективную окружающую реальность, чтобы твое мнение больше соответствовало реальному положению вещей в этом мире?

Патрон, "жизнь вообще", это например когда ты перестаешь заниматься всякой ерундой и делаешь то, в чем испытывает потребность ты и твоя личность.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ааre вот в твоих словах сейчас как раз и идет навязывания мне своих мыслей,они мне не нужны,у меня свой диск памяти в голове и информация там ЛИЧНО моя.Я все что мне надо уже изучил ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПОВТОРЯЮ,как раз религии исоциум и создают правила.МИР он такой какой он есть,другого нет,меня не спрашивали когда выпускали в этот мир,я его увидел и достаточно насытился.

----------


## 4ybaka

И еще раз про нарожать,я просто описал работу женских половых органов если что,как то ты все близко принимаешь,пытаешься за что то зацепиться и перефразировать)

----------


## Aare

Ладно. Если хочешь, то скажи, я отстану. Можешь даже на это сообщение не отвечать.
Так видишь, еще раз, мир не хорош и не плох сам по себе. Твое отношение к нему вещь сугубо субъективная. Позитивное или негативное отношение к нему формируется не вследствие все большего изучения окружающей действительность, а в вследствие социальных, психологических и биологических факторов. Мир он просто есть. Один человек видит в нем прекрасное, другой видит его тусклым. Это лишь свойство психики человека. Ты можешь быть свбьективно несчастным например потому, что у тебя проблемы с щитовидкой, половыми гормонами или гипофизом. Есть проблемы, мир кажется плохим, нет - хорошим. А мир то один, он не изменится от того, сколько серотонина у тебя в голове или от того, вырабатывают ли твои надпочечники тестостерон или нет. Также мир может казаться плохим вследствие социальных факторов. Например у тебя не получилось найти себе работу по душе. И ты годами занимаешься тем, что через силу таскаешься в ненавистное место. Или может ты растишь двоих детей, которых не любишь, а твоя жена не спит с тобой. Или может ты в силу психологических заморочек не можешь налаживать нормальные отношения с людьми и у тебя нет друзей и даже не с кем разделить свои увлечения. Может быть у тебя проблема, которую ты и вовсе не в сила разрешить. Например ты или кто-то из близких тяжело болен или умер. Это тяжело. Это давит на психику. Но мир от этого не становится объективно хуже или лучше. Он не становится более или менее наскучивающий и однообразный. Твое мнение о нем - это лишь мнение. Абсолютно бессмысленная и не имеющая под собой предмета для обсуждения ерунда. Подумай просто какие объективные факторы мешают тебе иметь иное, позитивное мнение об этом мире.

----------


## 4ybaka

Вот о чем я и говорю что мое высказывание это только МОЕ и оно для меня.А мир он таким был,есть и будет,меняются только декорации так скажем.Просто это как еда,она разная по вкусам,но цель у нее одна-наполнить энергией организм для поддержания жизнидеятельности.

----------


## Aare

Так ты понимаешь, что твое текущее мнение может быть вызвано примитивно отсутствием витамина д или недостатком тироидных гормонов? И в чем тогда ценность подобного мнения? Только в том, что оно твое?

----------


## 4ybaka

На гормоны я проверялся если что)Да,то что оно мое,кто то с ним согласится,а кто то нет,каждому свое)

----------


## Aare

Все, поняла)) Прости) Ладно, поплакаться вместе с кем-то, кто тебя понимает - дорого стоит, согласна)) Жаль наверное, что я плачусь только над более приземленными проблемами, а не столь вселенскими)

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну можно поговорить на счет более приземленных проблем)Что людей уже 7.5лярдов на планете,что загублена экология,что раньше было лучше,будет ли ядерная война или глобальное потепление и т.д))))

----------


## Aare

Не думаю, что раньше было лучше)) Ну а в остальном конечно грустно все, да)

----------


## 4ybaka

Еда и воздух были лучше это точно,одними машинами все закоптили)))остальное не знаю,не жил)))

----------


## Aare

А еще от холеры и чумы умирали целыми городами и на барина всю жизнь за еду горбатились, а тот их кнутом сек за провинности))

----------


## 4ybaka

И такое было))Еще я не понимаю людей какие ищут способ полегче и безболезненно выпилиться,раз уж решился то будь сильным и дерзай,а то ноют на форумах день и ночь)

----------


## Aare

К сожалению здесь запрещено обсуждать способы самоубийства. А то я бы тоже понедоумевала с безответственности людей, решившихся таки на суицид))

----------


## 4ybaka

Смотрела фильм Начало?Вот типа тоже матрицы,сон во сне)Как думаешь мы может тоже находимся в типотого матрице?))

----------


## Aare

Нет, вроде не смотрела) А вообще, даже если мы и находимся в чем-то вроде матрицы, то так ли велико сие горе? Вселенная вокруг и её законы разве становятся от этого менее реальными, а эстетическая составляющая менее непостижимой?

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну я думаю 13й этаж и матрицу ты смотрела))

----------


## Aare

Из всего перечисленного только матрицу)

----------


## 4ybaka

Интересно что вселенная однородна,то есть походу она бесконечна)

----------


## Aare

А вроде ж вопрос о конечности или бесконечности вселенной вообще не научен)

----------


## Aare

Патрон, да ради Бога) Даже и не претендую на обратное

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну вроде бы научен,хотя никто ничего не понимает что это такое и откуда взялось

----------


## Aare

Ну в общем я в этом ничего не понимаю, честно говоря, так что вряд ли могу иметь здесь мнение)

----------


## 4ybaka

Когда тебе все надоест
Когда немного мир узнаешь 
Тогда почуешь ты свой крест
и смерть как данность принимаешь.

На суд земной рожден на век
Ты жизнь свою проходишь в вере
Но ты всего лишь человек
Прямой простой потомок зверя.

Земля как стражница во тьме
Холодным светом звезд лаская
Летит по кругу в вечном сне
метеоритных слез дождя пуская.

Родились с болью мы на свет 
Покой вселенной что б нарушить
Найти извечный тот ответ
И жизнь свою мечтой разрушить.

в ночи возникнув словно тень
Из жизни той которой нету
Мы проживаем каждый день
Во снах своих искав ответы.

Попытки тленны и пусты
Как ветер мы уходим в небо
И в вечность все ведут мосты
туда где каждый еще не был.

грусти и плачь над болью лжи
Что врут тебе повсюду люди
мы все давно уже мертвы
смертельной волей наших судей.

----------


## 4ybaka

иногда пишу стишки)

----------


## 4ybaka

Написано как умею)я не поэт,не придирайся)лучше покажи сам на что способен

----------


## Aare

Очень удобный кстати подход. Мнение мое, какое есть, но мое, поэтому как-то критиковать его бессмысленно. И стихи мои, как умею, не критикуйте))
А мне кстати нравятся) Может смысл и хромает, зато слова красивые)

----------


## 4ybaka

Да почему,критика нужна и я с ней согласен)Патрон тебе сколько лет?

----------


## 4ybaka

согласен

----------

